# Macragge's honor vs Infidus Imperator



## CJay (Aug 25, 2010)

It says it was a legendary naval battle at the end of "Know no fear" and I want to know how it turned out! did the Ultramarines kill Kor? Or did he get away! I need to know!!


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

No Kor'Phareon is still alive in 40k.


----------



## CJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Gay. Did the Macragge's honor at least win the naval battle?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

CJay said:


> Gay. Did the Macragge's honor at least win the naval battle?


We don't know the specifics, but this is what the IA tells us:

_"...the Ultramarines claim to have destroyed his [Kor Phaeron's] battle barge in an engagement on the fringes of the Maelstrom, but such a claim is impossible to verify in this volatile region of space. However, the number of cults and uprisings believed to have been instigated by the Word Bearers in regions surrounding the Maelstrom makes it increasingly likely that Kor Phaeron survived and continues his evil calling to this day."_

What we do know for certain is that Kor Phaeron survived.


----------



## BiffSkiffer (Apr 6, 2012)

I don't suppose there are any stories about this naval engagement?


----------



## Tywin Lannister (Nov 17, 2011)

BiffSkiffer said:


> I don't suppose there are any stories about this naval engagement?


Given the way it is trailed in KNF I can't believe it's not going to get written up at some point, possibly as a short story.


----------

